# Gullet strap



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 7, 2010)

I had Dapper Dan out in the cart today and tried using a gullet strap. I ended up using a zip tie. It was easy to snip off when we came back. I always carry a tool on my cart, so I am pretty sure I could get him out of a fix quickly.

It was just an experiment to see if it was an option. Can you think of any reason it would be a no-no for occassional use? I'm just thinking about the Saturday parade.


----------



## Sue_C. (Oct 7, 2010)

Was the gullet strap too long? I use one every day...I just leave it done up and unbuckle the throat latch and caveson.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 7, 2010)

Duh! I could have reused it.


----------



## Sue_C. (Oct 7, 2010)

Actually, a cheaper alternative to a "real" gullet strap is a small cat or dog collar from the dollar store. That is all I used for years, until I got my last two harnesses which had them included.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 7, 2010)

I was thinking of doing the collar, but I am out in the boonies, so sometimes have to make-do until I can get into town. Since the zip tie seemed to do the job, I will probably try to fabricate a leather one. I have a few ends of buckled straps I could try. My horses are getting so furry now it's not really going to matter much if it is easy on the eye.


----------



## CZP1 (Oct 7, 2010)

I use a dog collar on my bridle. I think the zip tie would work, better to be safe than have a bridle rub and have it come off.


----------



## susanne (Oct 8, 2010)

I agree that a zip tie should be fine in the absence of a real gullet strap or dog/cat collar, and definitely better than nothing. Unless the noseband or chin strap are extremely tight, it shouldn't be an issue.

Of course, a black zip tie would look better than the typical white ones...


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Oct 8, 2010)

The only thing I can think of is that the zip tie might fail under pressure. I tried to use one after that accident in KY to make a loop on the driving cavesson to attach a lead line to and it broke in moments, freeing the mare to run loose again. It was a horrible surprise! On the other hand, I've got zip ties holding my ponying framework to the cart at the moment and to my surprise they've actually held. It's kinda weird.

Here is my homemade gullet strap from a few years ago. One nylon dog collar, one welded ring for tying bought from the feed-store, two keepers and voila!
















Looking back I guess I could have rotated the leash ring down somehow and tied to it, but the tie ring seemed sturdier.

Leia


----------



## Kendra (Oct 8, 2010)

My mom's is binder twine. Since it was bright blue, she painted it with hoof black before show season started. Now it's classy.

Mine is one of those double looped keepers for full cheek snaffles.


----------



## LazyRanch (Oct 10, 2010)

Kendra said:


> My mom's is binder twine. Since it was bright blue, she painted it with hoof black before show season started. Now it's classy.
> 
> Mine is one of those double looped keepers for full cheek snaffles.


I also use bailing twine. I made a 4-strand round braid with loops on either end so it can either stay on the bridle when I unbuckle caveson and throat (which I rebuckle just to keep it from getting lost) or can simply be slid back on. So far I have lost about 4 of them (which is why I now rebuckle) but since they cost nothing, and only take about 15 minutes to make, I don't care. I did get a dog collar to make a dressier gullet strap for competition, but since I like to toss the guys in the trailer and take to the trails - and I tend to lose them when coming home, I decided the bailing twine ones were all I could be trusted with for casual.


----------



## LazyRanch (Oct 10, 2010)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> The only thing I can think of is that the zip tie might fail under pressure. I tried to use one after that accident in KY to make a loop on the driving cavesson to attach a lead line to and it broke in moments, freeing the mare to run loose again. It was a horrible surprise! On the other hand, I've got zip ties holding my ponying framework to the cart at the moment and to my surprise they've actually held. It's kinda weird.
> 
> Here is my homemade gullet strap from a few years ago. One nylon dog collar, one welded ring for tying bought from the feed-store, two keepers and voila!
> 
> ...


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Apr 8, 2013)

I just found this old post.

I am going to try this.

It would be nice to be able to put a lead on whith the bridle at times or if I should need to tie for a moment .

Never un attended though


----------



## shorthorsemom (Apr 8, 2013)

Leather dog collar here. They work for trace guides too


----------



## KLM (Apr 10, 2013)

OK, Showing my inexperience with driving here... Is the purpose of a gullet strap just for attaching a lead? I'm guessing it is for trail driving or combined driving since I have not seen one in the show ring.

Forgive me, trying to learn!


----------



## targetsmom (Apr 10, 2013)

I believe the main purpose of the gullet strap is for safety so that the mini can't rub the bridle off, so not usually an issue in the show ring. I think someone suggested a black shoelace in an emergency. Since I used to ride and don't have a dog, I tend to use old spur straps where others use dog collars! That is what i use to keep the single tree from moving too far in either direction but could work for a gullet strap too.


----------



## Renolizzie (Apr 10, 2013)

KLM I don't even have a clue what a gullet strap is either. I tried searching but didn't find anything specific.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Apr 10, 2013)

Renolizzie , the strap they are referring to is one that is fastened between the bottom of the nose band on the caveson and the strap that fastens under the jaw (the throat latch) it prevents the horse from rubbing the bridle off over its ears by holding the crown piece (behind the ears) down. It isn't standard on driving bridles and most people just fashion one as is being described.


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Apr 10, 2013)

I am going to do this for both reasons.

So my girl can not rub her bridle off and so I can put a lead on her when I need to.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Apr 11, 2013)

I am not sure how this would work- it obviously does, since you are using it, but I do not see how......


----------



## Renolizzie (Apr 11, 2013)

rabbitsfizz said:


> I am not sure how this would work- it obviously does, since you are using it, but I do not see how......



Yeah, I am thinking if you put it underneath, how does that work? Plus, I didn't get a cavesson with my bridle. Is that going to hinder me on using this?


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Apr 11, 2013)

I have a nose band on my bridle

So this will attach to it and the throat latch

With a ring on it I can attach a lead to it to tie Diva or as a lead

For my son or others just learning and not confident

To go alone . I can lead with out attaching to the bit


----------



## Minimor (Apr 11, 2013)

Keep in mind that if your noseband is the kind that runs through the cheek pieces if the bridle, when you attach a lead or a tie rope to that noseband...or to a collar that is in turn attached to that noseband....any use of that lead WILL have an effect on the bit. Don't believe me? Take hold of that noseband and put some sideways pull on it and take notice of how it moves the bit. I would not tie a horse by this method!!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Apr 11, 2013)

rabbitsfizz said:


> I am not sure how this would work- it obviously does, since you are using it, but I do not see how......


I'm not sure if this was referring to me or to anyone in general who uses a gullet strap. I personally, altho I know what it is, do not use a gullet strap to keep a bridle in place nor for leading/tying. What I do is not so neat and pretty and would NOT fly in the ring. I forgo the caveson and leave the halter under the bridle. Then I run the throat latch of the bridle thro the throat latch/cheek piece ring of my horses halter before fastening it. The halter does an excellent job of preventing a horse from dragging the bridle over its ears and if I must unhitch and tie/lead it is easily and safely accomplished. I do use light weight halters for this so that it doesn't interfere unduly with the workings of the headstall/bit.


----------



## Renolizzie (Apr 11, 2013)

Reignmaker Miniatures said:


> I'm not sure if this was referring to me or to anyone in general who uses a gullet strap. I personally, altho I know what it is, do not use a gullet strap to keep a bridle in place nor for leading/tying. What I do is not so neat and pretty and would NOT fly in the ring. I forgo the caveson and leave the halter under the bridle. Then I run the throat latch of the bridle thro the throat latch/cheek piece ring of my horses halter before fastening it. The halter does an excellent job of preventing a horse from dragging the bridle over its ears and if I must unhitch and tie/lead it is easily and safely accomplished. I do use light weight halters for this so that it doesn't interfere unduly with the workings of the headstall/bit.



That is what I have been doing. Several people I know do it that way except I didn't think to put the bridle through the halter.

I have to hitch up and drive alone so I figure this is just a safer better way to do it. If I have a problem on the road or need to open a gate [which hasn't happened yet but could] I have s halter to hook a lead rope onto. I bring a lead rope with me along with a couple of other pieces of "emergency" equipment.


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Apr 12, 2013)

I tried a halter under my bridle and that was to tight and Diva didn't like it.

How did you do yours.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Apr 12, 2013)

Cant do it without cavesson I dont think. I wouldn't drive without a cavesson in my honest opinion. If you ever lost your bridle from horse rubbing you have nothing on the head. Mini driving bridles can come off so easily if they rub. My trainer told me about a driving wreck with a biggie due to the bridle coming off. Gullett strap is a safety tool. I have never seen it included with regular harness purchase. I also didn't know about trace carriers before somebody showed me on here. Good info available on lb for safety. Before I used little dog collars my trainer made a gullet strap out of baling twine.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Apr 12, 2013)

Ps. Yes I know you should never let them rub. Our horses are good at making things happen when you least expect it. Nicehaving safety built I. Where u can. Cheers


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Apr 12, 2013)

Rhondaalaska said:


> I tried a halter under my bridle and that was to tight and Diva didn't like it.
> 
> How did you do yours.


I use a light weight nylon halter than sits very flat against the horses head (I think a rope halter might work but it would need to fit quite snugly to avoid being a hazard - don't want loose fitting parts getting hung up on anything) Then I just adjust the headstall to fit, the halter really doesn't take up much room so it hasn't been a problem that way. If you look at my avatar picture, that halter is *not* the type I use. Too thick, rather it is quite thin and flat. If my camera/computer weren't fighting with each other I would take a picture of one and post it. Most of the cheaper halters are made from pretty light weight nylon tho so it should be easy to find one suitable.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Apr 12, 2013)

You can get halters specifically made without side metal squares, to fit flat under a driving bridle, so I guess that is what I would use. I had never thought of this problem, and I have never had it happen- I am thinking it is one of those things that really only have to happen once! I just cannot see how attaching a throat lash to the noseband would prevent the bridle coming off- now, using a strap round the neck, behind the ears, and attaching the headpiece to that, as in an Australian riding bridle (sort of...) that would work, but I just do not see how this would help at all.


----------



## Minimor (Apr 12, 2013)

The biggest reason a driving bridle comes off is the browband is too short and pulls it onto and over the ears. I always replace the standard browband with a longer one and my driving bridles do not come off. I suppose they could be rubbed off--though truly not as easy as a bridle with a too-short browband. And, since I only drive singles, the horse has nothing to rub on when he is being driven. He might try to rub on me when I go to his head when we finish--but that is not allowed. If anyone else got close enough to let my horse rub on them they would be told to step away from the horse.


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Apr 12, 2013)

I mainly want a way that I can tie my little girl up long enough to hook her up to the cart safely by my self.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Apr 12, 2013)

Yep minimore is right. I replaced my bridle with a custom one when I saw that it was shallow and stiff and could pull off due to poor fit.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Apr 12, 2013)

I hate the bridles that sit tight behind the ears and replace them because to my mind they simply don't fit are too small. Of course if I'd had any sense I might have checked to see which part could be swapped out




. I have seen a few horses drop their heads and rub the bridle off on their own leg. I expect my horses to keep their heads up, but in bug season dropping it happens on occasion (those ears can feel desperately itchy if the bugs are too thick). Like rabbitsfizz, I have yet to have a horse remove its headstall but I would like to keep it that way so I do what I can to prevent it.


----------



## Cajonat (Apr 13, 2013)

I got a bit strap (not sure if that is exactly what it is called) from our local feed store. In addition to my minis I have a Hanoverian/Welsh B mare that is learning how to drive. My instructor recommended that same thing - for safety. There were quite a few to choose from, but I choose a leather one that came with keepers. She's not driving right now, but this thread reminded me to put it on



and it seems to do the trick. It certainly was a cheap solution...I believe it was $8.95 or so. And I didn't have to round up some keepers!

Now for the minis...I'll have to go check again, but I remember trying to "rub" Orion's custom bridle off and it was pretty much on there to stay! I am looking at one of those flat under bridle halters for my Welsh cross, and checking to see if they have mini sizes. That would really be handy as I haven't found one that is thin enough.


----------



## Renolizzie (Apr 13, 2013)

Wiseguy did once remove his bridlel when we got back from driving and he was at the hitching rail. He thinks the bridle is itchy. Now I watch him and tell him no you don't. That bridle doesn't come off until I take it off. He doesn't get away with shaking his head to hurry me along either.

I expect him to keep his head up when he is driving so that hasn't been an issue.



Cajonat said:


> I got a bit strap (not sure if that is exactly what it is called) from our local feed store. In addition to my minis I have a Hanoverian/Welsh B mare that is learning how to drive. My instructor recommended that same thing - for safety. There were quite a few to choose from, but I choose a leather one that came with keepers. She's not driving right now, but this thread reminded me to put it on
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you find a flat under bridle for the minis, I would love to hear about it.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Apr 13, 2013)

I got one of those special halters that goes over the bridle and it buckles over the nose. He gets cross tied when we get back and I untack.. bridle and cavassen is last off. This helped me a bunch with his rubbing because he knows now the exact order and the halter is an excellent reminder we are not finished yet. After we are untacked I only rub him with a towel on his head. No towel no rub. My guy needs visual clues. We used a rubber mat for a standing target at first to teach him not to eat during tack up.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## Cajonat (Apr 13, 2013)

renolizzie...sent you a pm.


----------



## Renolizzie (Apr 13, 2013)

Marsha - You started an interesting topic here and I learned a lot.

That smooth no buckle on the nose piece bridle is nice, thanks for the pic Rabbitfizz.

Thanks for the PM Cajonat.


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Apr 13, 2013)

Rabbitfiz where did you get the halter.

I tried my " foal halter " under my bridle today.

It worked ok . I was able to un tack without

Worrying about being on my own with Diva.

The foal halter is thin and has adjustments on both the nose and the throat latch.


----------



## susanne (Apr 14, 2013)

Many people, such as Gerard Paagman of Ideal Harness and the House of Friesians, feel that the gullet strap does nothing more than provide a false sense of security, and looking at the physics, I can see why. The gullet strap only keeps the crown from slipping over the ears in specific cases -- it all depends upon how the bridle is being pulled, as the gullet strap pulls the throatlatch forward, but not down. Unless the throatlatch is rather tight (not good for driving), a gullet strap won't stop the horse from rubbing a bridle off.

They would have little to no purpose in the show ring, where, ironically, tight sidechecks and overchecks probably do a better job of keeping a bridle from coming off over the ears.

I keep a halter on for trail driving, unless we have a very secure staging area. There are some nice, lightweight betathane halters available through Camptown and many other harness makers.


----------



## Whirled (Apr 14, 2013)

Sorry, I am band new to this and researching my first harness purchase....what is the purpose of the gullet strap?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 14, 2013)

susanne said:


> Many people, such as Gerard Paagman of Ideal Harness and the House of Friesians, feel that the gullet strap does nothing more than provide a false sense of security, and looking at the physics, I can see why. The gullet strap only keeps the crown from slipping over the ears in specific cases -- it all depends upon how the bridle is being pulled, as the gullet strap pulls the throatlatch forward, but not down. Unless the throatlatch is rather tight (not good for driving), a gullet strap won't stop the horse from rubbing a bridle off.
> 
> They would have little to no purpose in the show ring, where, ironically, tight sidechecks and overchecks probably do a better job of keeping a bridle from coming off over the ears.
> 
> I keep a halter on for trail driving, unless we have a very secure staging area. There are some nice, lightweight betathane halters available through Camptown and many other harness makers.


I'm always looking at halters and plan to check out the betathane. I dislike ones with the adjustment buckle, and the barn halters with the buckle on the side are not reliable; I have a hrose now that, between pawing and fidgeting, has pulled the brass buckle open.


----------



## Cajonat (Apr 14, 2013)

Supposedly it will stop the bridle from being rubbed off accidentally - that is what I was told. There are some good comments here. I think the bottom line is to try and mitigate risk. If the gullet strap works for your bridle I don't see why you wouldn't use it. But accident avoidance and good planning is the best line of defense...good points everyone! I'm new to this driving thing so keep the info coming




.


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm glad I read through the whole thread before asking what, exactly, a gullet strap is meant to do.

After reading different replies, I think I will continue to do what I already do on my "headshakers" (I have had one driving bridle literally shaken off - the throatlatch was snug and it had a real cavesson that was also pretty tight. Never expected it to come off). If I find that i have a head shaker (have one now again - trying different bits as vet says her teeth/mouth are fine), I leave one of my collars on the pony (that they all have on out in the pastures) and tie the crown to it. At a Draft Horse function or parade, I can use a black zip tie or dog collar or even the shoe laces (that I now carry in my tool box) and attach the crown to the collar. For trail driving or training at home, I use the ubiquitous haystring!



LazyRanch said:


> I also use bailing twine. I made a 4-strand round braid with loops on either end so it can either stay on the bridle when I unbuckle caveson and throat (which I rebuckle just to keep it from getting lost) or can simply be slid back on. So far I have lost about 4 of them (which is why I now rebuckle) but since they cost nothing, and only take about 15 minutes to make, I don't care. I did get a dog collar to make a dressier gullet strap for competition, but since I like to toss the guys in the trailer and take to the trails - and I tend to lose them when coming home, I decided the bailing twine ones were all I could be trusted with for casual.


I do a lot of braiding myself. I have no problems doing the fist loop when starting a braid. Can you tell me how you get your 2nd loop at the end? Currently I've done one (with a 4 strand braid) and I basically brought the end around to make a loop, used a needle to draw the individual 4 strands back thru the braid, then braided over the braid until I was ready to stop and then refed the ends thru the braid to hold and cut... Not as nice as I would like it to look, but it was haystring, so...

I'm also braiding in paracord now and actually knowing how to do a 2nd loop would be nice! If you need to PM me, do or you can send to my email - [email protected].

As to halters under the bridles - most of my harness is work style and have no cavesson and only the 1/2 nose attached at the bit buckle. A light weight mini halter does fit under my bridles and i currently have a bunch of those (just bought a boxfull in a lot from someone going out of business). BUT as they wear out, I replace them with no hardware, tied halters - which fit AWESOME under the driving bridles. You do need to use one of the off brand ones that are much lighter, less stiff or make one out of paracord (I also braid out of haystring - 4 and 6 strand - then tie my own halters). You do have to check - some of the tied halters have too much space and can get caught - on the shafts, on the neckyoke when driving a pair or on brush and trees while trail driving.

A halter tied out of unbraided paracord is too thin for regular tie-ing (imo) - but works for under a bridle during functions and parades. Can add a little bit of "bling" or "dress" - but at home or in/at the trailer, I want a little more substance to keep from cutting into the poll if one does pull back.

Here is one of my foal halters made from unbraided paracord. The foal *does not *get tied in these halters.






And here is a CA tied halter. I watch carefully, as sometimes that knot on the side of the nose is too big. I make sure the bridle cheekstraps are slightly looser so that there isn't any pressure applied to the knot. I also adjust the halter up/down so that the knot is clear of the noseband. I haven't had any problems with this arrangement - but a friend of mine used a different halter w/ stiffer rope and larger knots. I don't think the headstall was loosened at all, but not sure. The knots lierally made "holes" in the side of her mare's head during a two hour trail drive that she then had to treat (both sides)... She no longer uses tied halters under the bridles but has had issues with the nylon ones under them too (she uses the heavier duty halters that are thick...



. So pro and con either way...).






and here is one of my own tied halters under a bridle. I don't have just a head shot that I can find. And yes, most of the harness is braided out of haystring as well. I know that the breast collare was sitting too high (had accidentally brought the wrong one with me that day & since 20 miles from home and only driving in an arena on the flat, wasn't too worried about it) and that the surcingle used as a "saddle" wasn't appropriate... used that day and sometimes at home for training. Not generally used for longer drives...


----------



## Littlegoesalongway (Apr 15, 2013)

There's a harness shop here in Alberta that carries thin "under-bridle" driving halters for mini's. I picked one up last fall but haven't had the chance to try it driving yet. Will try to snap a pic of it tomorrow.


----------



## Cajonat (Apr 15, 2013)

That would be handy....I've only come across ones in the UK. Thanks







Littlegoesalongway said:


> There's a harness shop here in Alberta that carries thin "under-bridle" driving halters for mini's. I picked one up last fall but haven't had the chance to try it driving yet. Will try to snap a pic of it tomorrow.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 15, 2013)

I've read before on here that the safest way to keep the bridle from coming off while driving is to braid the forelock into the headstall. At a show a few years ago, while in the lineup, the judge saw my bridle hanging over one ear and replaced it. I had not noticed it--eeek. He was wearing overcheck, caveson, and gullet strap. None of that would have kept the bridle from falling off if he had been rubbing or shaking his head.

At least two parades I know of there was a driving wreck when the bridle came off the horse and there was no way to control it.

I've never done braided the forelock into the headstall; I guess I am among those who think a catastrophe won't ever happen to me. I need to rethink this.


----------



## Littlegoesalongway (Apr 15, 2013)

If the forelock is long enough, you can get away without braiding by just wrapping it around the throatlatch between the buckle & keeper....once you put the tail end of the strap through the keeper, it holds everything together....and keeps the forelock out of the horse's eye. Although, it may not be enough to stop a determined head-rubber.... ;-)


----------



## Minimor (Apr 15, 2013)

The only time I have had a bridle come off was with my Morgan gelding--it was the first time I used that particular bridle ( and the last time)--the bridle just fit over the crown abd the browband was too short, but I thought it would be okay for a short test drive. I had an overcheck on, fairly long, fortunately! We hadn't gone far when thr bridle just popped off over one ear, then the other--the over check (fastened to the driving bit, not a check bit) kept the bridle from falling off completely. I got a new bridle which fit him properly and had no further problem. That bridle fit fine on a smaller headed horse. I don't think a side check would keep a bridle on quite so well, and in any case I often drive with no check.

When I am starting my youngsters I use an open bridle, which consists of a strap over the crown--no brow, no cavesson, no throat latch. I have no concerns about it coming off.


----------



## susanne (Apr 15, 2013)

paintponylvr, I was wondering about something similar to your collar...my idea is a throatlatch strap that would connect to the bridle at the crown, then go directly under the throatlatch instead of connecting at the cheek and running through the end of the browband or connected by a concho. My thought is that this would leave less wiggle room for the whole shebang to slip over the ears. I'll have to give this a try tomorrow if the weather is as nice as they've promised.


----------



## Whirled (Apr 17, 2013)

Sorry! I did read through the whole thread that was available... It didn't post for a while. Maybe because my first one or two posts, or my bizarre mobile device.

Sorry if I offended anyone with my repeat question.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Apr 17, 2013)

Don't worry Whirled, No one is offended at all (at least I doubt they are) even if you didn't read the previous answers first most of us have been guilty on occasion of 'coming late to the party' and asking questions that were already covered. Easily done on threads that get this long.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Apr 17, 2013)

Susanne your idea is very similar to the Australian pattern of bridle https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQumLxcOnJ9lSXgCVrwPhQwTKAX-StgaktGRK8fl6f8ujozgf0puw

.


----------

